# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Stile te Flokeve,per manifestime te ndryshme

## tetovarja87

Ne Frizura u themi,po si thuhet ne shqip -shqip...  :perqeshje: 

(keta dyje me pelqejn shume) sa te tjeshta dhe sa te bukura

----------


## tetovarja87

.......................

----------


## tetovarja87

...................

----------


## tetovarja87

...............

----------


## tetovarja87

..............................

----------


## pranvera bica

Shume stilime te bukura tetovareeee

----------


## tetovarja87

Flm O Teta,por nuk i kam krijuar une se per kto pune jam zero,vec po i sjelle ketu ti ndaj me ju,
se di kush i ka bere,por me pelqejn.. :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## tetovarja87

.................

----------


## tetovarja87

............

----------


## loneeagle

pervec bjonde/kafe (highlights) dmth te gjitha perzirjet e ngjyrave te tjera ma shpifin. duken si kombinim per halloween. Modele te bukura por veshtire ti besh vet. Pelqeva shume foton#1 postimi 8.

----------


## tetovarja87

> pervec bjonde/kafe (highlights) dmth te gjitha perzirjet e ngjyrave te tjera ma shpifin. duken si kombinim per halloween. Modele te bukura por veshtire ti besh vet. Pelqeva shume foton#1 postimi 8.


mua per vete sme pelqen asnje ngjyre pervec te zezes per te ngjyrosur floket,te miat i kam kafe dhe ndonjeher i beje me ngjyr te zeze..

flm Loneeagle...

stilet  ethjeshta gjithmon dalin me te bukura..

----------


## loneeagle

> mua per vete sme pelqen asnje ngjyre pervec te zezes per te ngjyrosur floket,te miat i kam kafe dhe ndonjeher i beje me ngjyr te zeze..
> 
> flm Loneeagle...
> 
> stilet  ethjeshta gjithmon dalin me te bukura..


Une i kam te zeza edhe kam qef kafe e erret por sma mban kam frike asnjeher si kam lyer floket. Ke te drejte me thjesht me bukur, por ndonjeher ne raste te vecanta ia vlen te shpenzosh edhe ti besh ne keto modele si ke vendosur siper.

----------


## tetovarja87

> Une i kam te zeza edhe kam qef kafe e erret por sma mban kam frike asnjeher si kam lyer floket. Ke te drejte me thjesht me bukur, por ndonjeher ne raste te vecanta ia vlen te shpenzosh edhe ti besh ne keto modele si ke vendosur siper.


Mua me ka ra rasti nej here te shohe nje nuse te rre me floke te zeza e cila kishte veshur fustan te bardh (fustan nuserie)

ohh sa bukur u dukte o Zote,ndoshta me ishin mesuar syte ti shihja te gjitha nuset me floke te ngjyrosura ne ngjyre te verdh apo bardh,e me fustan te bardh,krejt bardh aman pak si bajat...ajo vertet me ra ne sy...

do te ngjajn po provoj me kollor shampon e pastaj del ajo..(sa per ti provuar)  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## letaa

keto 3 modele te thjeshta qe mund ti besh edhe vet , jan te bukura

----------


## tetovarja87

...............

----------


## MI CORAZON

S'di se si me iku mendja edhe i preva keshtu floket dje. Kur u zgjova ne mengjes, mu duk vetja si cun. Tmerr!

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...n4UlCFpAnWA9M:

----------


## loneeagle

> S'di se si me iku mendja edhe i preva keshtu floket dje. Kur u zgjova ne mengjes, mu duk vetja si cun. Tmerr!
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...n4UlCFpAnWA9M:



ahahahah une gjithmon me ka pelqyer ky model por s'ma mban. Good for you te pakten e provove pune e madhe do rriten perseri mos e vri mendjen. Ose qe te ndihesh mire gjithmon shiko foto te charlize thorton.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> ahahahah une gjithmon me ka pelqyer ky model por s'ma mban. Good for you te pakten e provove pune e madhe do rriten perseri mos e vri mendjen. Ose qe te ndihesh mire gjithmon shiko foto te charlize thorton.


Kur qenka martuar Charlize me Billy Bob-in mi?  :shkelje syri: 

Sa per floket,do blej nje kaskete? Lol

----------


## teta

[QUOTE=MI CORAZON;3592984]S'di se si me iku mendja edhe i preva keshtu floket dje. Kur u zgjova ne mengjes, mu duk vetja si cun. Tmerr!
mi corason,mire se erdhe ne klub

kam te njejtin hall edhe une,ca sulmi kisha qe shkurtova floket as vet se di,por tani nuk e njof veten,si rrebele dukem

----------


## Prudence

me pelqeu shume modeli # 14, bionde,profil.
nuset bionde apo geshtenje e celet me pelqejne me sh se ato me floket pis te zeza

----------

